# NetworkManager unter Kubuntu einrichten



## stain (25. Juli 2007)

<off>
Ich bin jetzt auf Kubuntu umgestiegen um zu testen ob das plötzliche Aufhängen des Systems damit weg geht. Und es war so^^
</off>

Ich habe unter Kubuntu mein WLAN (WPA2, ndiswrapper, wpa_supplicant) soweit schon eingerichtet, dass ich über den Befehl _iwlist wlan0 scan_ meinen Router finden kann.
Ich bin dabei nach diesem Tutorial vorgegangen. Dabei ist mir jedoch ein Fehler unterlaufen, den ich warscheinlich dringend rückgängig machen muss.
Ich glaube nämlich, dass ich die Dateien /etc/network/interfaces und /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf falsch konfiguriert habe. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie diese vorher ausgesehen haben. Hat jemand vielleicht die originale unkonfigurierte Version dieser beiden Programme?

Wenn ich das dann richtig konfiguriert habe weiß ich nicht, wie ich zum Verbindungsaufbau den KNetworkManager benutzen soll. Bei Suse 10.2 konnte man beim Einrichten der Schnittstelle das Modul (in meinem Fall der ndiswrapper) eintragen. Ich weiß jedoch nicht wo ich das bei Kubuntu machen kann.

Könnte mir jemand Schritt für Schritt erklähren, wie ich meine Verbindung mit dem NetworkManager aufbauen kann und was ich dazu einstellen muss?


----------

